# Are Mals really that different from Dutchies??



## Geneva Sieffert (Apr 15, 2013)

So I have to ask if Mals are really all that different from Dutchies. I am on my second Dutch Shepherd, and Love the breed. My young male that I have now is most likely a Mal/Dutch cross, and even my first Dutch had Mal in it a few generations back. So are they really that different in temperament? I will be bringing home my first Mal pup in a couple of weeks, a female pup, and everyone keeps saying that she will be so different from my Dutchie boy. So I want some opinions on the matter. I am training in Mondioring with my Dutchie, and will be doing the same with the new puppy. Thanks in advance


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Geneva Sieffert said:


> So I have to ask if Mals are really all that different from Dutchies. I am on my second Dutch Shepherd, and Love the breed. My young male that I have now is most likely a Mal/Dutch cross, and even my first Dutch had Mal in it a few generations back. So are they really that different in temperament? I will be bringing home my first Mal pup in a couple of weeks, a female pup, and everyone keeps saying that she will be so different from my Dutchie boy. So I want some opinions on the matter. I am training in Mondioring with my Dutchie, and will be doing the same with the new puppy. Thanks in advance


 
theyre not brindle, thats about the only difference. Now if you look at bloodlines, registered, non registered, KNPV etc, yes alot of differences, but has nothing to do with color or mal/ds, its the genetics


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

and the fact you already are comparing male and female too.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

are mals really different than mals?

are dutchies really different than dutchies?


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

The main differences are in the bark. the dutch shepherds and dutch Malinois sound like this. Yip! Yep! Yip! The belgian malinois sound like this Arf! Arf! Arf!. The GSD sound like this RUFFF! RUFFF! Raw! raw! raw!


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

LOLOL, Ben!!! Luv' it!


----------



## Geneva Sieffert (Apr 15, 2013)

Lol, I knew the new pup would be different with it being a female, and I figured it would be different in general. It's just so far everyone that I have talked to act as if this new pup is going to be something so extremely different from the Dutchies I have had, like it will be some mutant monster at the end of the leash. lol. Either way I am looking forward to the challenge of this new pup


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

if you mentioned the bloodlines you have owned and what you are getting that might give some sort of insight..otherwise generalities are not easy to make wiht any sort of accuracy.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Geneva ... re: "so far everyone that I have talked to"
....uh....how many is everyone ?? 
.... maybe expand the circle of friends you talk to ?

think about the positive side ... soon you will be able to tell all of us the differences and then it won't make any difference what everyone tells you //lol//

have fun ... keep it simple


----------



## Geneva Sieffert (Apr 15, 2013)

The bloodlines of my current Dutch is suppose to be a Arko Kikkert on sire's side and Rudie Pegge on dam's side Grandson. But there is no paper work to prove it, so I take what the guy said with grain of salt. The new Mal pup is out of this male
http://lonestarmalinois.wix.com/lonestarelitek9#!page2/cjg9
and this Female
http://lonestarmalinois.wix.com/lonestarelitek9#!page3/cee5


----------



## Geneva Sieffert (Apr 15, 2013)

Rick,

That is why I joined this group, to expand I live in a small town and there isn't as much working dog stuff here unless you want to do IPO, or PSA and travel a good ways. I train at a Mondio Club that is about an hour or so away, but they are bias, since they use to own the dam of the up coming pup of mine, lol. I am super excited about the new pup and look forward to seeing the differences between her and my Dutch. It will be a new chance to grow in experience, same as it was when I use to have GSDs, and than got my first Dutch I welcome the oppertunity to learn and grow. I have been around both Mals and Dutchies, and have seen some differences in them, but nothing like the differences of a GSD compared to a Mal or Dutch. I will never forget when I had my Working line GSDs and than got my first Dutch Shepherd, lol, it was quite a shock, a good shock tho, and fun I really fell for the Dutchies after that. I can't wait to get my hands on the Mal puppy and to learn from it aswell.


----------



## patricia powers (Nov 14, 2010)

from what I have heard and read about arko & rudie, I would not expect their progeny to be a whole lot different from a mali pup. as mentioned before, I think you will find more male/female difference than you will find between the 2 breeds. good luck with the new pup 
pjp


----------



## Geneva Sieffert (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks I figured they would be similar, but the main differences being the male and female thing, I decided to go with a female puppy because I didn't want to deal with 2 intact males that are high drive. I have done that before with a high drive Dutch and a Low/med drive GSD males, and that was headache enough for me, lol. I can't wait til the pup gets here, she should be a lot of fun to work with


----------



## patricia powers (Nov 14, 2010)

I hope to be a new dutch owner, myself, by the end of the year. we've had gsds for 30+ yrs and have talked about a dutchie for a long time. got on a waiting list for a male. the breeding has not yet taken place, but if all works out, I hope to try some psa with him or maybe some mondio. I just want to have fun & see what the dog is good at.  pjp


----------



## Geneva Sieffert (Apr 15, 2013)

Congrats I had GSDs for years before I got my first Dutchie. I loved my GSDs, but the Dutchies a lot of fun to work with. I went a year with no working dogs after a really nasty divorce and when the time came to get another dog for sport work I had to go with a Dutchie again. I hope you enjoy your new pup when it gets here


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

I dont think it comes to mal vs dutchie, IMHO, it all depends on the individual lines within each breed. You saw the total difference between Katy (Rudie Pegge granddaughter) and Melee (Arko granddaughter). Katy high prey, low defense, very social(go up to stranger tail wagging)....Melee very defensive/civil, does not like strangers at all. Katy, weird with unfamiliar things/environments and Melee very environmentally sound....cant wait to see the new pup!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I really like Duchies, maybe 10 years from now I'll go looking for one.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Ben Thompson said:


> The main differences are in the bark. the dutch shepherds and dutch Malinois sound like this. Yip! Yep! Yip! The belgian malinois sound like this Arf! Arf! Arf!. The GSD sound like this RUFFF! RUFFF! Raw! raw! raw!


correction... GSD sound like AIEEEEEE!!! AUUUUUUUUU!! AI! AI! AI! AI! AI! RUFF! AUUUUU! RUFF! AUUUUUUUU!! RUFF! RUFF RUFF!


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

A long time ago someone explained the differences to me like this...

"If you throw a ball off of a cliff,

A dutchie will fly off the cliff never to be seen again...

A mal will fly over the cliff, find the ball, and destroy it...

A GSD will run to the edge, pause and find a logical way down, find the ball, then climb back up to return it to you."

I always found that to be a funny description


----------



## Chuck Zang (May 12, 2010)

A few years back, on this board, someone asked this same question. I remember someone describing a Dutchie as being a Mal with an off switch. 

Someone asked where that switch was, as they had not seen any sign of it in/on their DS. A clever respondent replied that it looked like a brown star and was located directly beneath the tail. The next poster said that they wanted to watch the OP push said button... the above may not have been articulated well, and/or it may have been one of those "You had to be there" moments but it was one of the funniest things that I have read.

Thank you for your time- good day!

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------

